# Is this a piranha?



## digibee (Jan 27, 2005)

View attachment 46430


View attachment 46431


View attachment 46432


Hi, can anyone help me?
Is the fish shown here a piranha?
If so, what type of piranha is it?

Thanks alot


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Thats A Serendipitis **Pacu**

Seriously though , No thats not a piranha but a "Pacu" (Fear Factor Piranhas)


----------



## digibee (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks.

By the way, I am new to keeping fish.

What is a "pacu"?

How come this fish is so fierce? Ate 2 of my small neon fish!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

digibee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, I am new to keeping fish.
> 
> ...


No worries I was new once also









I think the Pacu is a distant cousin of the Piranha , Pacus get really big really fast..

~BTW~ Welcome Aboard !!!!!


----------



## evil camel (Jan 19, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE BABY PACU TO ME TO FROM MY VERY VERY VERY LIMITED EXPIRIENCE.
I USE TO HAVE ONE WHEN I WAS A KID(HE WAS A SOLID 10 INCH IF NOT MORE)
GOOD LOOKING FISH BUT IN MY OPINION NOT AS FUN AS REAL PIRANHAS.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Like said it is a juvi pacu. If you have the room they will make a great fish to own, but that is just my opinion


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

yeah thats a pacu. fugly as hell IMO. but to each his own.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Warning, you're gonna need a huge tank to keep it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

digibee said:


> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, I am new to keeping fish.
> 
> ...


they will eat small fish
but they will grow a few feet and get uglier
so trade them back in and get some real piranha's


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

DEFINITELY a pacu.

You can tell the difference because piranhas have a massive underbite because of their huge lower jaw, pacus have the ugly overbite.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> digibee Posted Jan 27 2005, 10:02 AM
> Thanks.
> 
> By the way, I am new to keeping fish.
> ...


Read up on pacus.


----------



## digibee (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks to all









I don't think I can get piranha in my country









My pacu seemed to grow teeth like piranha!

Cheers!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

digibee said:


> Thanks to all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all welcome to the board!!!

:welcome:

Where are you from?Maybe you can find true P's.....


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

welcome!


----------



## digibee (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi, i am from singapore









No piranha here


----------

